
Map of Pangea with modern-day borders - bookofjoe
https://www.visualcapitalist.com/incredible-map-of-pangea-with-modern-borders/
======
throwaway_pdp09
Tangential: I've blocked pretty well all dedicated ad providers. It's very
easy and enough people are doing it now that you can see the result - small
ads are starting to be hosted on the same domain as the site itself. Small and
static. I can tolerate that. I'm ok with it.

This site there's an ad for a book on leadership, a flickering animated "look
at me!" advert. Not OK at all. Now I will take the time to look into how to
block these site-hosted ads, animated or not. You advertising gits are simply
unable to learn, you're too greedy.

~~~
notechback
I don't see this ad. But honestly you come across as rather entitled if you
think the web should conform exactly to your preferehnces. The web and
millions of people working on it are paid through ads. Many of the sites you
use would not exist without ads.

Ads that are on the site and relevant to the content should not really offend
anyone. Intense tracking is something else and should be downright illegal.
But ads are part of what pays many things today - and in reality can also be a
useful venue for promoting relevant and good products that otherwise no one
would know.

I prefer ads any day over "content marketing", paid articles, paywalls or
simply no content being available.

~~~
ken
The internet existed before ads, too. This website we're on now has no ads.

Advertising is not the inevitable endgame of any particular forum. It's only
there because we accept it. If I go to my public library and ask if I can put
up a flier, they say "Are you a local non-profit? Then you can post it on the
bulletin board in the back corner." Just because they can run ads doesn't mean
they must.

It'd be great if the people who want an ad-laden web could have their side,
and the people who want a free volunteer web could have their side. There was
a time when I might have thought that .com/.org could do this, but clearly
that distinction is long gone.

------
typpo
I'm interested in how this was generated. There are some parts that are purely
artistic (or overlooked), such as the presence of modern-day river systems,
Lake Victoria, the Great Lakes, etc.

I built a lower-fidelity but more interactive visualization here:
[https://dinosaurpictures.org/ancient-
earth#240](https://dinosaurpictures.org/ancient-earth#240). The viz uses the
modeling outputs of the Paleomap Project mentioned in the article. Reversing
the model allows users to enter their city/town and see how it moved around
over geologic time.

------
bigmattystyles
Man, Europe is tiny, took me a good 20 seconds to find it. I know the about
the Mercatorial projection thing but this highlights it even more.

~~~
phaemon
But... it's almost exactly where it is on a modern map! It's just above
Africa.

------
saeranv
Fascinating to see India split in two here. So I guess the collision of the
large Indian mass with the eurasian mass is what created the Himalayas.

~~~
theandrewbailey
Exactly.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geology_of_the_Himalaya](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geology_of_the_Himalaya)

------
keiferski
Is this map accurate in terms of the equator and poles? And would that have
corresponding effects on the weather? It looks like most of China and Japan,
plus Australia, would be freezing while the equator is running almost directly
through the center of the US.

------
ximeng
[2012] [http://capitan-mas-ideas.blogspot.com/2012/08/pangea-
politic...](http://capitan-mas-ideas.blogspot.com/2012/08/pangea-
politica.html?m=1) with commentary on the shortcomings

------
k__
What's the reason that the Earth had that form? And why not any more?

Did it speed faster around the Sun when it was a liquid lava blob so it got a
pointy end that later had too much elevation to be covered in water?

~~~
kwk1
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercontinent_cycle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercontinent_cycle)

------
fastball
I think saying "modern day map, transformed to look like Pangea" might be more
accurate, as clearly Pangea did not have gaps between the (modern-day)
continents.

~~~
michaelcampbell
"clearly"?

~~~
fastball
Yes, as in – this is clearly the land features of our present day continents
mashed together, not a best guess at what the actual land of Pangea looked
like, with borders subsequently projected onto that.

------
chimen
Interesting twist for Bulgaria, Serbia, Greece & all that SSE part of europe

------
homieg33
Spains position relative to Morocco hasn’t moved too much.

------
adwi
I find this oddly touching.

------
cproctor
Wow, Tibet.

------
Gys
It surely shows size does not matter.

